# Make my photo look like an oil painting?



## richard c powers (Sep 6, 2016)

I use LR6 and need to make one of my pictures to look like an oil painting for a gallery wrap. Is there any way to accomplish this using LR6? I have not had LR very long. I had used Aperture 3 for many years so I lack a lot of know how with this software.  If LR will not do this is there is a software that does a great job. Please let me  know. Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 6, 2016)

Not in Lightroom, if the key thing is an oil painting look. It's the kind of task for Photoshop, and you seem to have a CC subscription. So look at Filter > Stylize > Oil Paint.


----------



## richard c powers (Sep 6, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> Not in Lightroom, if the key thing is an oil painting look. It's the kind of task for Photoshop, and you seem to have a CC subscription. So look at Filter > Stylize > Oil Paint.


Sorry...but I am not familiar with what the CC subscription entitles me to use. I do not have any form of Photoshop. I think you are implying that I may have access to parts of it, but i am lost on this part.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2016)

richard c powers said:


> Sorry...but I am not familiar with what the CC subscription entitles me to use. I do not have any form of Photoshop. I think you are implying that I may have access to parts of it, but i am lost on this part.


Your LightroomForum Profile may have indicated a Subscription license. (it Says Perpetual now)  If you had a subscription you would be running a LR version badged as LRCC2015.6.1 and not LR6.6.1.   The Photographers Bundle Subscription @$9.99/mo USD entitles you to LRCC & PSCC.  If you bought your LR license outright, you Paid ~$150 out right or an upgrade price of ~$80. 
If you,  do not have a license for PSCC, then you need to shop around for a standalone pixel editor that offers special effects.

If I may ask, why is this special effect necessary?  You can print (or have printed) your image on canvas with out the oil brush gimmick effect.  And some third party print vendors offer gallery wrap as a part of their services.


----------



## richard c powers (Sep 6, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Your LightroomForum Profile may have indicated a Subscription license. (it Says Perpetual now)  If you had a subscription you would be running a LR version badged as LRCC2015.6.1 and not LR6.6.1.   The Photographers Bundle Subscription @$9.99/mo USD entitles you to LRCC & PSCC.  If you bought your LR license outright, you Paid ~$150 out right or an upgrade price of ~$80.
> If you,  do not have a license for PSCC, then you need to shop around for a standalone pixel editor that offers special effects.
> 
> If I may ask, why is this special effect necessary?  You can print (or have printed) your image on canvas with out the oil brush gimmick effect.  And some third party print vendors offer gallery wrap as a part of their services.


This was per a request for a 40 x 44 that appears as an oil painting. And yes I paid the $150 or so for the LR6, but see the other option may have been a better choice. Thank you for your help.


----------

